#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Ενοικίαση διπλόσυχνου gps rtk

## ethan

Ενοικιάζεται δέκτης gps για rtk με σύνδεση σε ιδιωτικό δίκτυο.. 

Εντός Αττικής και κοντινών νομών.

Πληροφορίες με p.m

----------

